
It's no secret: Facebook's allure is its privacy - gibsonf1
http://www.reuters.com/article/technologyNews/idUSN1529632920070715
======
mynameishere
Oh. I seriously thought that its allure was a mix of voyeurism and
exhibitionism.

------
rms
Facebook's secret is that there is no spam. MySpace is completely usually
because of the spambots but Facebook has some kind of brilliant secret
algorithm for keeping the network spam free.

~~~
rms
completely _unusable_, not usually...

------
johnarama
I've been reluctant to check out Facebook as me and millions of others have
already gone through the trouble of getting a MySpace page up...that being
said, private networks are very popular. File-sharing is no exception, and
Shalsoft's GigaTribe, <http://www.gigatribe.com> , is a rapidly growing model
for the swapping of large files between a private, encrypted environment of
friends...

------
snorkel
This is a joke, right? Facebook encourages users to register accounts using
their real name and then volunteer personal information with reckless abandon.
But users need not worry because they can check a little box that says "shh!
don't tell anyone!" but they didn't read the mouse print on the terms of
service page that says Facebook can share it with whoever they want. If George
Orwell only knew it would be this easy.

~~~
dcurtis
Even if you add all of that information, it's still private until you
connect/friend someone. It maintains a walled garden to only people who are in
your social arena (school, college, work, area), and that is what this guy is
suggesting as the appeal of Facebook. I agree.

------
nickb
Ahem, what about this Mr Reuters guy?
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=34540>

It's as if his whole article is a sarcasm piece.

------
danw
And to think I use it just because all my friends are on there..

